# Hindi/Urdu: family members



## panjabigator

Saal-e-nou mubaarak/ naye varsh kii shubh kamnae!

Family members in Hindi would be <parivaar ke sadasye>.  Could the word <aaraakiin> be used in Urdu for a similar construction: <mere xaandaan ke aaraakiin>?


----------



## BP.

You're right about the translation of 'member' => _rukn_. _araakeen-e-khandaan_ is therefore an accurate transliteration. But its something I've never heard being used. _afraad-e-khana_ - people of the household - is the usual term, along with the more everyday _ghar waalay_.

The words _khaandaan_ or _khaanwaada_ sort of implies an extended family (in the temporal sense as well). Simply saying_ fard-e-khaana_ implies someone from your immediate family.


----------



## panjabigator

Thanks BG.  Another question: can <ghar waalaa> ever refer to one's husband?

I.E., can this sentence be ambiguous: <mai.n apne ghar waale ke saath bahar ja rahaa huu.n>?


----------



## BP.

Never heard that one in real life. Its either _khaavind_, _shauhar_, husband, _'un'_... and _baigum_, _biiwi_, wife...

Maybe _ghar walaa, ghar walee _are standard appellations in some rustic settings but I don't know. The tele sometimes portrays it so.


----------



## Illuminatus

<mai.n apne ghar waale ke saath bahar ja rahaa huu.n>?

is not ambiguous since you wrote <jaa rahaa huu.n>, but it is unidiomatic. If you are going with just one person, it is common to state the relation or write <rishtedaar> = relative
If you are going out with many people, you'll day <ghar waalon ke saath>

<ghar waali> for <wife> is a common usage in many parts of North India. In local dialects, it is often contracted to <gharaaLi>. <mhari gharaLi> = <my wife> in MarwaRi, I think.


----------



## panjabigator

Right, after I used the <rahaa>, I realized that the gender removes and ambiguity.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## panjabigator

Reviving this thread once more.

How about for just a plane member of a group, such as a "forum member."  Is <ārākīn> appropriate here?


----------



## Faylasoof

The word for _member _we use in Urdu is indeed <رُکن rukn (s.), اركان arkan / اراكین
 ārākīn>. ..and for _forum_ we use <چَوک chauk/  فورم foram>, while some even use <اِجتَماع ijtimā' or  مَجلِس majlis>.


----------



## panjabigator

Thanks Faylasoof.


----------



## bakshink

PG in Punjabi Gharwala is very much a husband- "Odha gharwal aj ghar hi hai" and """Main apne gharwale naal gayee saan." are Ok in Punjabi and Haryanvi too. Gharwalee is accepted and spoken for wife in many other parts of India as well.


----------



## panjabigator

bakshink said:


> PG in Punjabi Gharwala is very much a husband- "Odha gharwal aj ghar hi hai" and """Main apne gharwale naal gayee saan." are Ok in Punjabi and Haryanvi too. Gharwalee is accepted and spoken for wife in many other parts of India as well.




Perhaps this is where my _hichkichāhaṭ_ stems from.  Thanks for the confirmation.  I have the sense that I should avoid this usage in Delhi as well, as the Hindi is heavily influenced by Panjabi.  

Perhaps the usage is different in standard Hindi or in Bombay.

Can any Lahori confirm this as well?


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Well; indeed I totally agree with bakshi sahab... gharwala = husband; gharwali = wife; gharwale = members of your family actually living under the same roof...
I've not only heard this in Lahore but in India also... This is definitely idiomatic, some people say 'rustic' language... I am not sure it is due to Punjabi influence...


----------



## Illuminatus

In local dialects like MarwaRi/HaryaNvi, the word also contracts to _gharaLa _and _gharaLi_

The L is retroflexed. 

_mhara gharaLa_ = my husband
_mhari gharaLi_ = my wife

_mhari gharaLi ro hukum hai sa!_


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Illuminatus said:


> In local dialects like MarwaRi/HaryaNvi, the word also contracts to _gharaLa _and _gharaLi_
> 
> The L is retroflexed.
> 
> _mhara gharaLa_ = my husband
> _mhari gharaLi_ = my wife
> 
> _mhari gharaLi ro hukum hai sa!_


 
Thanks Illumi, that would confirm the fact that this is not a Punjabism in Urdu / Hindi and that this usage is probably pan-Indian...


----------



## bakshink

No this is not rural or rustic Punjabi. This is genuine and standard Punjabi that we are talking about. In place of members of the family being called "Gharwale" they are referred to as "Ghar de". "Asi vyah te kar laiyeeaye par ghar de raazi nahin hunde".


----------



## panjabigator

Illuminatus said:


> In local dialects like MarwaRi/HaryaNvi, the word also contracts to _gharaLa _and _gharaLi_
> 
> The L is retroflexed.
> 
> _mhara gharaLa_ = my husband
> _mhari gharaLi_ = my wife
> 
> _mhari gharaLi ro hukum hai sa!_



Hi Illum,

Is this Haryānvī or Mārwaṛī?


----------



## bakshink

Marwari- PG, They are close. Marwaar is in Rajasthaan and Rajasthhaan is bordering Haryana.


----------

